#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Problem Running ECLIPSE from PETREL

## Alphino

Hi Eveyone  :Smile:  
 I Have both Petrel 2010 and Eclipse 2005 (both with -------- :Wink:   ) installed on my Laptop and they both work Great . 
The problem is that, whenever I try to run  eclipse from petrel ,it  fails to run  eclipse saying it can not find eclipse license. . 

(by right clicking  on imported case in  "cases" panel and select simulation run )

 However, if I use  eclipse launcher to run eclipse ,it works fine  and run my data file without any error.
I suspect that this might have something with --------s .
Do you ever encountered the same problem and is there any solution for this  ?


 Any help or suggestion is greatly appreciated  :Smile:  

Cheers !  :Big Grin: See More: Problem Running ECLIPSE from PETREL

----------


## findaposition

suggest   you use Eclispe2010

----------


## dipak_m

> Hi Eveyone  
>  I Have both Petrel 2010 and Eclipse 2005 (both with --------  ) installed on my Laptop and they both work Great . 
> The problem is that, whenever I try to run  eclipse from petrel ,it  fails to run  eclipse saying it can not find eclipse license. . 
> 
> (by right clicking  on imported case in  "cases" panel and select simulation run )
> 
>  However, if I use  eclipse launcher to run eclipse ,it works fine  and run my data file without any error.
> I suspect that this might have something with --------s .
> Do you ever encountered the same problem and is there any solution for this  ?
> ...



Go to your environment variable setting. Try to put Petrel and Eeclipse under same variable name

Example

Variable name=LM_LICENSE_FILE
Variable value=27007@LOCALHOST;c:\ecl\home\license.dat

Variable value 27007@LOCALHOST for Petrel and c:\ecl\home\license.dat for Eclipse. Don't use separate variable name for eclipse and Petrel

----------


## savemygod

friend，have you solved the problem？when running the case from petrel？

----------


## Alphino

Thanks every one.After so many tries,I finally managed to solve this problem  :Love Struck: .and now I can launch eclipse from petrel (Eclipse 2009 and Petrel 2010.2 both 32 bit on windows 7 64 bit )  
Here is how I Solved it  :Love Struck: 

1) Do not use LMTOOLS.exe for setting the license files.Instead, use "SLBLicensing.exe" (yellow lock icon in flex folder ) and add both eclipse and petrel  license files using this application.
2) Remebrer to run "SLBLicensing.exe"  "As Administrator" in windows 7 and vista.
3) After adding licenses ,click start button . It will give you the "License successfully run" message.
4) ****very important***
   Make Sure to use the same port number  in both license files. 
   open both your license files and find this line .It is usually the first line : 

*SERVER computerName ANY 8888*

   here is used the 8888 for license port number. this number should be exactly the same in both      licnese files.

5) got to C:\ecl\home   and open "$eclrc.bat" using Notepad or any text editor. find the following line.

*:SET LM_LICENSE_FILE=8888@localhost;*

***Important****  --> remove the  :   before this line, otherwise eclipse consider it as a comment line. 

*SET LM_LICENSE_FILE=8888@localhost;*

I wrote my 8888 port number in that line . you should write your desired port number which you have already wrote in your license files.

6)  Save this changes. 
7) windows 7 does not allow you to "Save".Instead of "Save" use "Save As " option and Save the modified file in desktop( or wherever you like). Then copy it from desktop and replace it in the "home"  folder.
8) Enjoy running eclipse from Petrel  :Smile:   Halesho bebarin!  :Nevreness:

----------


## Jamesbond0087

Hi friend,

I am trying to run a simulation on Eclipse, but i get a license error when i press GO in the run window. The error is in the cmd saying license unavaliable.. I followed your steps regarding slblicensing but finally stuck at this point  :Frown: 

any advices?

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Alphino

> Hi friend,
> 
> I am trying to run a simulation on Eclipse, but i get a license error when i press GO in the run window. The error is in the cmd saying license unavaliable.. I followed your steps regarding slblicensing but finally stuck at this point 
> 
> any advices?
> 
> Cheers



At which point exactly, you stuck ? 
1)Did you set your computer name in the license file ? (*SERVER computerName ANY 8888* ) you need to change the ComputerName in here to your computer name )
2)Paste the error message you get in here !
3)does your license is only valid for a specific MAC address or it is valid for any system ? ( *SERVER computerName ANY 8888* , Does your fist line in license look like line before? can you see *"ANY"* i it ? )
Check these points and let me know  :Smile:

----------


## Junay

good job my friends. Finally I got it solved

----------


## lmvu103

Hi Junay,
You follow above instruction or what's way? Please share with me. Thanks

----------


## dipak_m

Go to your environment variable setting. Try to put Petrel and Eeclipse under same variable name

Example

Variable name=LM_LICENSE_FILE
Variable value=27007@LOCALHOST;c:\ecl\home\license.dat

Variable value 27007@LOCALHOST for Petrel and c:\ecl\home\license.dat for Eclipse. Don't use separate variable name for eclipse and Petrel

----------


## Junay

> Hi Junay,
> You follow above instruction or what's way? Please share with me. Thanks



Just follow the instruction. In my case I use port 27009. If your eclipse is x32 version and your petrel x64. If you try to run eclipse from petrel x64  it will give license error. I assumed  petrel try to launch x64 version as well. So I manage it by changing the x64 folder name in eclise/bin. So Petrel will not find it, and It will launch x32 version instead (Note : by doing this way, you do not need to thick x32 everytime you run eclipse/flogrid/office etc from launcher) .

Any body has x64 version eclipse ? please share to me

----------


## REGI_MAX

:Saturn:  :Triumphant:  :Dog:

----------


## hocon

> At which point exactly, you stuck ? 
> 1)Did you set your computer name in the license file ? (*SERVER computerName ANY 8888* ) you need to change the ComputerName in here to your computer name )
> 2)Paste the error message you get in here !
> 3)does your license is only valid for a specific MAC address or it is valid for any system ? ( *SERVER computerName ANY 8888* , Does your fist line in license look like line before? can you see *"ANY"* i it ? )
> 
> 
> Check these points and let me know



licene eclipse is any 1700 and license petrel is only valid for a specific mac address. The first line in license "SERVER this_host 183da248acd8". Can you have me solve it?See More: Problem Running ECLIPSE from PETREL

----------


## Alphino

No one even Said a simple Thank you for the last post! so I make it brief this time.
The Solution is very Simple . We install a "Virtual"  Network Card and we would change this virtual Mac address.Note that you can install as many virtual Network Card and change their Mac address each of each of your license.One for eclipse another one for Petrel and the other one for Mepo and so on.
This is specially helpful in situation in with you are connected to a network and if you and your colleague change your "Physical network Card" address you will got Duplicate network message error and the IT guy might get angry at you for messing up its network.So by using virtual network address you are on the safe side and you can both run the Petrel and still be connected to the same Network.
Anyway, Here is the steps you should follow to install a "Virtual Network Card"   
1- Google on how to install a virtual card 
2- Change its Mac address 
3 -Enjoy it 
4-   ǐ ی Ԙ  ی ی     ی

----------


## Alphino

No one even Said a simple Thank you for the last post! so I make it brief this time.
The Solution is very Simple . We install a "Virtual"  Network Card and we would change this virtual Mac address.Note that you can install as many virtual Network Card and change their Mac address each of each of your license.One for eclipse another one for Petrel and the other one for Mepo and so on.
This is specially helpful in situation in with you are connected to a network and if you and your colleague change your "Physical network Card" address you will got Duplicate network message error and the IT guy might get angry at you for messing up its network.So by using virtual network address you are on the safe side and you can both run the Petrel and still be connected to the same Network.
Anyway, Here is the steps you should follow to install a "Virtual Network Card"   
1- Google on how to install a virtual card 
2- Change its Mac address 
3 -Enjoy it 
4-   ǐ  Ԙ

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## abdulghaffar

Thank you Junay & Alphino

----------


## amr_labib

Please I need Eclipse 2010.1 License for ANY Mac address to run it with Eclipse Urgent Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase

----------


## amr_labib

Please I need Eclipse 2010.1 License for ANY Mac address to run it with Eclipse Urgent Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase

----------


## amr_labib

please I need lic file for ANY mac address fo eclipse 2010 help me help you > if my problem got solved ill give ******* petrel 2013 link and youtube video to setup  :Big Grin:  please

----------


## Atif Ismail

Asalaam o Aalkium, 
Kindly help me out to register the eclipse 2015. I have OS W7-64bit. If you have any version of eclipse  with ***** working with 64bit kindly let me know. I will be very thankful to you.

----------


## Ade22

I have a problem running Visage and eclipse on Petrel. Please find attached  the error message.

I will appreciate any assistance from anyone

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alan45

Dear Alphino,

I have both eclipse and petrel with two different MAC ID in their licenses, how can I make it work and run eclipse from petrel please. when I run eclipse petrel does not work and have to change to petrel MAC ID then petrel works and eclipse stop working. thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## aows51

Alan45,
install (virtnet) network adaptor, it enables you to make a separate ID for each.

----------


## alan45

Aows, appreciate your prompt reply, can you explain how to install virtnet please. Many thanks in advance.

See More: Problem Running ECLIPSE from PETREL

----------


## aows51

@Alan45,
after you download (Virtnet), do the following steps:
1. right click on (MY Computer)>Properties.
2. choose (Device manager) from the left, then JUST left click on your computer name and choose (Action ) from the upper tab.
3. instal new (Network adaptor) and browse for the file from the virtnet folder.
4. back to the device manger>network adaptor list, and you will find a new virtnet installed.
5. right click >properties and paste the ID of Petrel or Eclipse in the value space.
6. repeat the same steps for any software require an ID.

----------


## fered

Hello forum. Eclipse 2018 with med is available now. I want to exchange it with new software. tnudefski#gmail.com

----------


## Saikia

i haveECLIPSE 2019.1 for free 

Please contact me: r.saikia.2004@gmail.com

----------

